# Can you please make a guess for me? (14 weeks nub shot)



## Talitha

I'm just so curious! :))
 



Attached Files:







15.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Talitha

nub or skill theory welcome :D


----------



## MrsAmk

I guess girl


----------



## Lucky stars

I'd guess girls too  x


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## Talitha

Thank you :)


----------



## Misscalais

I'd probably say girl :)


----------



## Chickensoup85

I think girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

A girl!


----------



## Alpinestars

Girl
X


----------



## Talitha

Thank you, everyone. I'll update as soon as I can :)


----------



## Talitha

I have another scan tomorrow and I hope baby will play along and show what he/she got. :))

Does anyone want to make another guess?
I'll update tomorrow. :)


----------



## momma 2 be

I'd say Girl as well.. Hopefully you will get a confirmed answer tomorrow.


----------



## emalou90

Girl!


----------



## pachamama92

Another girl from me


----------



## pinkpassion

Gotta be a girl!!!! :) waiting for update!!!!


----------



## msmagoo

i guess pink!


----------



## Talitha

Now it's official, you were right: It's a girl! :) Thanks for all your predictions :)


----------



## emalou90

Congrats xxxx


----------



## ClairAye

Girl! :)

EDIT: Just saw you updated, congratulations! :flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

Girly skull


----------

